# My Cannondale Killer V 900



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

I built this bike in 1995 when I lived in Hawaii. I originally started with a M600 Head shock bike. I rode it for a year and then I was hit by a car. With the money I got from the insurance company I built a new bike. I started out with a Cannondale Killer V 900 frame. I recently started riding again, my kids are old enough to get out and ride now. I think this bike is still just as good as any of the new bikes.

Here are the rest of the components from the build:

Sun Rims
Pulsar straight pull hubs
XT 7 speed cassette
King head set
Kooka cranks
XTR rear derailleur
XTR front derailleur
Manitou 3 fork
LX rapid fire shifters and levers
all Titanium hardware


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

i like the cranks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Killer. Upgrade the shifters to the matching XTR and go.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Freaking Sweet!


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

that was my dream bike in like '95 or something. throw a blue ringle seatpost, h20 cage and zooka stem!


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahh, Force 40 braking...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

You know - I opened this thread expecting a total gong show, but that's actually a pretty well put together bike - in spite of my rampant racism towards Cannondales.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Should I update the fork?
If so what should I go with and what kind of brakes?
Can I use XTR shifters and levers with my old 7 speed cassette?

Or should I just leave it as I originally built it and ride it the way it is?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That fork is rad - I. Vote leave it as is.

As for shifters, my vote is go for m900 levers and switch thenplastic from the 8 speed shifter onto a 7 speed xt shifter from the same year - THAT would hardcore and stealth all at the same time!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Killer. Upgrade the shifters to the matching XTR and go.


Wow. How in the world could you even see what shifters are on there? Respect.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just found some replacement elastomers and a long travel kit so the fork will stay.

I am also bidding on a set of 1995 XTR shifters and levers to make the bike complete XTR.

Hopefully I win the auction.


----------



## Snaila4 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sweet!

I'll hafta look for a picture of mine. Mine is nice but not as nice as yours. well done


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was digging around in my garage and found my old ONZA pedals last night.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

I won the XTR shifters so now I am searching for an 8 speed cassette.

What ratio should I be looking for?

I see 12-28 (12,13,14,16,18,21,24,28) and 12-32 (12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32)
What is best for singletrack riding?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

joeadnan said:


> Wow. How in the world could you even see what shifters are on there? Respect.


I'm not quite that good. Original post called out the LX.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just ordered a rebuild kit and a long travel kit for the Manatou 3. I got it from Suspension Fork Parts. http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/eshop/index.php?ccUser=676b1798c3ec309049be8b366c9877a8
I can't wait to bring it back to factory fresh. The XTR shifters will be hee this week.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Killer V 900 said:


> I won the XTR shifters so now I am searching for an 8 speed cassette.
> 
> What ratio should I be looking for?
> 
> ...


It sort of depends on what size chain rings you're running (and the terrain, of course). That said, 12-32 is probably your best bet.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

and vintage Specialized gloves as well. nice!


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

blizzardpapa said:


> and vintage Specialized gloves as well. nice!


yea I noticed that too.
I bought a mess of those back in the day.
absolutely loved them.
cant seem to find any more 3/4 finger gloves anymore


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

I got my fork rebuild kit and the long travel kit today.
I rebuilt the forks and they are soo much better. All the original elastomers were hard as a rock and half the size of the new ones. I can't wait to get it out on the trail now.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

only thig left is the 8 speed Cassette!


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rebuilt the fork and added a long travel kit. It is soooo much better now. I would highly recomend www.suspensionforkparts.net to anyone interested in rebuilding an old fork.
I have been riding 3 times a week and am really enjoying it.I am up to a 6 mile loop on some pretty wicked singletrack. When I started 1 mile was all i could do. It is starting to get cold here now. I will be checking out Rays indoor mountaint bike park in Cleveland soon.


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking at a Shimano XTR 8 speed cassette M900i Q type 12-28t (1995)
It will match everything on the bike and make it complete period correct.

Ready to ride!


----------



## shaddow44 (May 7, 2010)

Very cool ride indeed. A good buddy of mine had a Polished Killer V bought about the same time period. Very cool bike.


----------

